# Strings/Orchestra for Metal/Progressive



## Chrizzly21 (May 24, 2020)

Just looking for a new library ... NI Symphony Strings are not sufficient ... and I need good Markato-articulations ... from this selection I would like to choose one:

EW HO is very affordable right now.
Musical Sampling Trailer Strings/Brass is made for louder passages
Metropolis Ark 1 is on special offer right now
Spitfire BBC Core is on special offer right now


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 24, 2020)

I would suggest Metropolis Ark 1 if you wanted only one thing.

I assume you mostly need strings and possibly some brass.

If you want to mix it up, though, I would go after BBC with the intention of upgrading.


----------



## jeorgia (Jul 18, 2020)

1. Audio Imperia - Jaeger
or
2. _reFX_ NEXUS - Hollywood 2 _Strings_


----------



## Gil (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello,
I had good results with EWQL HO Platinum (for mock-ups using Sibelius).
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## BlackLP (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi!

Correct me if I am wrong, but for your description, I think you're looking for a sound similar to the Wintersun albums.

In that case, I would say go with Audio Imperia, Jaeger or Nucleus.

Check out this Ola Englund's video arranging a metal track with Nucleus.


----------



## Dionysis (Sep 10, 2020)

I am in a similar position.I am considering Spitfire Studio Strings (the core version) since it's fairly dry and can probably fit well in the mix with the rest of the instruments (Guitar/Bass/Drums etc.) used in a metal orchestration. East West Hollywood Strings Gold Edition seems like a good choice too (Diamond Edition seems to be very space/memory demanding) and, judging from the demos, it can sound really big without sounding too wet


----------



## jsnleo (Sep 19, 2020)

I believe Misha Mansoor uses SCS, SSS and LASS, also Berlin and Arks. He also mentioned another company but I can’t remember.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 19, 2020)

BlackLP said:


> Hi!
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but for your description, I think you're looking for a sound similar to the Wintersun albums.
> 
> ...



That’s what got me into this rabbit hole. :D


----------



## J-M (Sep 19, 2020)

jsnleo said:


> I believe Misha Mansoor uses SCS, SSS and LASS, also Berlin and Arks. He also mentioned another company but I can’t remember.



I believe Misha is on this forum, so he might be able to tell you himself what he uses. All I remember from his videos is that the man has a respectable amount of libraries...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 20, 2020)

I'd say Ark1.

ark 1 and ark 3.

ark 3 decrescendos are wild, and the tempo sync'd patches are as well.

Ark 3 is the most brutal library I know of. it's not just rhythmic death-sawing, but also clusters


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 20, 2020)

I too think the Arks are good choices, I'd add Ark 4 for layering to give some more definition though.

My thoughts on this... I would want instruments that can match the speed and violence of my Dingwall bass, getgood drum kits, etc. Sure if you want to just have some metal guitar over syrupy dross - SSS and CSS would work haha.

I'd want something fairly dry with powerful shorts and detache like VSL SyS or VSL DS. Maybe other dryer libraries would work too like Chris Hein or LASS? (I'd don't have experience with these) I've been researching Samplemodeling Strings and I bet they would do good here too (the Paganini example on their demo page is cool!).


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> I too think the Arks are good choices, I'd add Ark 4 for layering to give some more definition though.
> 
> My thoughts on this... I would want instruments that can match the speed and violence of my Dingwall bass, getgood drum kits, etc. Sure if you want to just have some metal guitar over syrupy dross - SSS and CSS would work haha.
> 
> I'd want something fairly dry with powerful shorts and detache like VSL SyS or VSL DS. Maybe other dryer libraries would work too like Chris Hein or LASS? (I'd don't have experience with these) I've been researching Samplemodeling Strings and I bet they would do good here too (the Paganini example on their demo page is cool!).


Yes, I am not very familiar with orchestral sounds in metal, but I bet Chris Hein will be a good fit. Dry and malleable and edgy. And very tight samples, so ideal for your faster metal riffing I gather.

For Paganini, I just found out about a pretty nifty little library done by Simple Sam Samples. It’s on intro sale for $15 right now and is one of those “it does one thing very well type deals” by the looks of it.


----------



## brunocoliveira (Sep 20, 2020)

The best one that work for me was the Cinematic Studio Strings!


----------

